

Show HN: Dead simple hourly forecast - davidjhamp

I got tired of bookmarking weather sites wherever I went so I created this.  It generates a forecast based on your current location.<p>I'd really appreciate any criticism and feedback even more so.
======
r1ku
You should probably show the location that is being used. I would feel more
comfortable with relying on it then.

Great project, I'll use it.

~~~
davidjhamp
That makes sense. I'll look into adding that.

------
polyfractal
Nice app, I like the clean interface. The header takes up a lot of space
though, at first glance I only see two-three rows of the table.

Others may be interested in <http://www.weatherspark.com> as well. Really
slick weather app for a slightly more data-filled UI.

~~~
davidjhamp
I like their graph, very detailed. I've had some other people tell me how they
like to read the forecast graphs as well so maybe I'll add that in the next
iteration but still try to keep it super simple... if possible.

------
cfontes
Nice design... I am in Brazil and it couldn't find my locations using Chrome
for some reason. But congrats anyway !

~~~
davidjhamp
Thank you, this was one of my first tries at some real design and I tried
really hard :)

------
davidjhamp
url: <http://www.hourweather.com/>

~~~
ubojan
Simple and useful service, but please add client location somewhere in the
page header (in my case: Belgrade, Serbia). How can I be sure that your web
application figured out right location (because of proxy servers and other
factors)? EDIT: oh, someone already made this remark.

~~~
davidjhamp
Will do, thanks for commenting anyway, helps gauge how important this is to
add.

------
gujk
Bravo.

